# Route from Calais to near Malaga?



## richardsnow

We are setting off from Calais at the end of February heading for Spain and are booked at a rally site just east of Malaga and are allowing 8 days to get there. 

We do not intend to use toll roads preferring to take our time on the N ones instead. 

We are unable to make up our minds whether to head for northern Spain and then down through Madrid, or do the alternative of going south to Perpignon and then along the coast. Not sure if the Madrid option is likely to involve areas where snow is likely or not though?

One other consideration is that we shall be hoping to use French Aires on the way down as we like this style of stop-over (but not the motorway aires!) and likewise do the same in Spain, if we can find suitable overnight stopping places. 

Any advice would be really helpful.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Richard

Minimal advice I fear, but it may help.

A few years ago we drove some way across the North of Spain along the coastal road from Bayonne to a bit past Santander.

It was delightful!

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008

I think you best bet is to wait until you closer to leaving before making up your mind.

The Aires in France might not have water on them some do some don't though the winter.

We always carry enough water for 2 days, but you can always pop in to the hypermarket and get cheap water if you are low.

The weather my be mild in Spain so the Madrid route which is also the shortest by about 300 miles may be best, but does involve some long stints with no campsites etc. Depends on how far you like to drive.

The Med route has lots of places to stop Aires and campsites and you can do less miles per day if you want.

Andy


----------



## javea

My standard advice is to use the Western France route, keep away from the Barcelona route where you could experience problems.

No problem with water, we get ours from service stations on the way, or from the aires on the motorways using very long hoses to reach the toilet blocks - get the water from the wash basin area.

As said before, most of the aires will be usable, just no water or electric normally at that time of year.


----------



## jud

Zebedee said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> Minimal advice I fear, but it may help.
> 
> A few years ago we drove some way across the North of Spain along the coastal road from Bayonne to a bit past Santander.
> 
> It was delightful!
> 
> Dave


that was very helpful.jud


----------



## Philippft

This should help you get to the Spanish boarder.

http://about-france.com/tourism/no-tolls-routes.htm


----------



## mikeT

Hi Dave 
We use to do the same trip via Perpignon and then along the coast in Spain. 
We have tried various routes over the years and now find this route sues us best. Sorry 8 day trip in winter is not my idea of traveling.

We now do a trip twice a year we are off (2nd of Feb 2012) to Almeria basic same route to Granada that you could take, but we go left to Almeria you would go right to Magala.

The route we take is Tunnel afternoon train A28 Somme service ares overnight its 64 miles from tunnel 1hr 10 mins (night one)

Into Rouen We joined the A13 E5 towards Paris J22 to Juc 19 and only cost €2.90 this saved a lot of time and dropped us on to the N154 D/C way go via Everux, Durex, Chartres. We joined the Peage Tours to Poitiers €18 (saves a lot of time but you can stay on the N10 ) then back onto N10 to Bordeaux ring road to the campsite Bordeaux. ACSI Travel time 7hrs 50 min's with stops 9 hrs 442 miles (night two)

A63/N10 to the border Enter Spain at Irun A8 road to Eibar then onto the new AP1 Toll road to Vitoria Gasteia 
Then we join the N1 road to Miranda De Ebro , hear we went back onto the AP1 Toll road to Burgos.
Then onto the A1 E5 road (plenty of campsites open all year on route or filling stations) to Juc 110 then turn off onto the SG-911 road towards Riaza join the N110 to the R/b outside Campsite 
Arrived at Camping Riaza ACSI at 16.30 hrs 7 hrs traveling , with stops 8 hrs 368 miles (night three)

We left Camping Riaza at 08.30 hrs back onto the A1 E5 road 
we were at Madrid at 09.45 hrs 
Arrived at Cabo at 16.50 hrs I would thing Malaga around the same time give or take half hour 422 miles 7 hrs travel time at 60 mph 
Travel time 8 hrs 20 min including stops

As said before check the weather first as noth Spain gets more snow than the UK does but they are prepared for it plenty of snow-plow's sat on the side of the road if snow is forecast they also have special parking areas on the side of the A1 road if the road is closed but it wont be for long.
Three years ago(Feb) we stopped at service area Burgos overnight in the morning about 6 inches of snow as we came out of the service area and joined the autoroute two snow-plows went past one on the inside lane one on the out side lane thus cleaning 3 lanes at a time . No problem in Spain in Bad weather .
The above route will not be very one cup of tea but it's the best one for us Hope this helps you decide your route 
Regards Mike


----------



## Vennwood

Been doing the route south for a number of years now and would agree with mike T. Our differences are we head down to the Med coast as quickly as possible and then "recuperate" at Gruissan for a few days. After Rouen we head on the N154 to Chartres and on towards Orleans, then turn left before the centre on to the E60 and then D952 and alongside the Loire, hitting the A77 at the toll free junction, then down to Nevers, Moulin then across towards Clermond Ferrand to take the toll free A75 all the way down to the med. Watch out for Millau bridge as this is a toll bridge but you can come off and enter Millau then up the other side.

There are loads of Aires along the route but as others have mentioned the water is usually turned off in winter. We stop at Aire de Somme then try and make it to St Pourcain-sur-Sioule with all year services. If its too far for one day then Les Bordes or any of the Aires along that route are open just remember the water will be turned off. Millau is another water stop if required. Mainly dual carriageways and all toll free with the 300+KM A75. Our philosophy is try and get south of a line from Clermond Ferrand to Lyon as quickly as possible as the weather tends to be much warmer south of that line. We usually take 3 days to get to Gruissan then spend 4 or 5 days there before moving on.

Hope that helps


----------



## steco1958

Vennwood said:


> Been doing the route south for a number of years now and would agree with mike T. Our differences are we head down to the Med coast as quickly as possible and then "recuperate" at Gruissan for a few days. After Rouen we head on the N154 to Chartres and on towards Orleans, then turn left before the centre on to the E60 and then D952 and alongside the Loire, hitting the A77 at the toll free junction, then down to Nevers, Moulin then across towards Clermond Ferrand to take the toll free A75 all the way down to the med. Watch out for Millau bridge as this is a toll bridge but you can come off and enter Millau then up the other side.
> 
> There are loads of Aires along the route but as others have mentioned the water is usually turned off in winter. We stop at Aire de Somme then try and make it to St Pourcain-sur-Sioule with all year services. If its too far for one day then Les Bordes or any of the Aires along that route are open just remember the water will be turned off. Millau is another water stop if required. Mainly dual carriageways and all toll free with the 300+KM A75. Our philosophy is try and get south of a line from Clermond Ferrand to Lyon as quickly as possible as the weather tends to be much warmer south of that line. We usually take 3 days to get to Gruissan then spend 4 or 5 days there before moving on.
> 
> Hope that helps


Self same route as I do each summer, to get to Costa Brava. Millau Bridge I recall cost €9.00 i think. well worth it as you will use that amount of fuel going down and up the other side, unless you are using Millau Aire as a night stop


----------



## teemyob

*Madred*



inkey-2008 said:


> I think you best bet is to wait until you closer to leaving before making up your mind.
> 
> The Aires in France might not have water on them some do some don't though the winter.
> 
> We always carry enough water for 2 days, but you can always pop in to the hypermarket and get cheap water if you are low.
> 
> The weather my be mild in Spain so the Madrid route which is also the shortest by about 300 miles may be best, but does involve some long stints with no campsites etc. Depends on how far you like to drive.
> 
> The Med route has lots of places to stop Aires and campsites and you can do less miles per day if you want.
> 
> Andy


The weather is not usually Mild in Madrid in Winter. You will see lots of snow ploughs and gritters waiting in the wings to treat the roads.

I too avoid Barcelona. Full of bandits.

I agree with Mike T re the route. or take a ferry to Bilbao/Santander.

But We are going Via Eurotunnel. Then down to Milau, across to St Lary Soulan in the pyrenees, into Spain via the Bielsa Tunnal, then down to Costa Blanca. We are then heading back via Bilbao - Portsmouth.

We did a Similar trip a couple of years ago, taking in Andorra and never saw another British registered car until we got to Valencia.

TM


----------



## Hydrocell

Our first stopover is at Marine Parade in Dover

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Burgos
Madrid – Cordoba – Malaga

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne and then the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow the same road to San Sebastian and onto the A15 and then turn onto the E08/E05 past Beasain and onto Vitoria-Gasteiz follow this road to Burgos staying on the E05/A1 to Madrid we used the Camp La Cabrera in Madrid just off the A1 easy to find it’s in the ACSI book page 692 in old book and page 366 in the 2012 book item 1985 after the campsite go back on the A1 and take the ring road around Madrid and pickup the E05/A4 down to Cordorba and then follow the A45 down to Malaga.
This route is around 400 or so miles shorter than the Perpignon route
This route is a good safe and easy way of getting to Malaga, Madrid ring road is the only bit where you’ll have to watch out for the right junction it can get very busy apart for that it’s a breeze 

I hope this information help but of course you can go and stop where you wise safety is always a priority for us luckily we have never had any problems with intruders or police, we do three long trips per year and generally it’s France, Spain or Italy.
Good luck to you all and have a safe journey were ever you go.

Regards
Ray


----------

